

Rolleron - ashtuchkin
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolleron

======
habosa
As a CS person, ingenious mechanical solutions to problems like this always
amaze me. If I had to solve this problem I'd probably end up with a bunch of
accelerometers and gyroscopes wired up to a complicated program trying to do
rotation correction. Mine would be slow, heavy, and probably not work. And
then some genius would tell me about Rollerons.

Makes me wonder how many of the problems we solve with code could be done in
other ways.

------
JimmaDaRustla
Pick up a spinning external harddrive, try rotating it, pretty phenomenal
feeling when you aren't expecting it. Moving it one way causes it to pull in
another direction. Disclaimer: Not responsible for damaged drives!

Hmm...Now I'm wondering why they didn't attach these to Felix Baumgartner!

